
Anti-surveillance clothing aims to hide wearers from facial recognition - churp
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/04/anti-surveillance-clothing-facial-recognition-hyperface
======
pavel_lishin
Looks like it's the same "facial pattern" repeated in different sizes - did
they find a pattern that triggers a specific algorithm?

